# TXT Datei Auslsen ist klar, aber wie eine bestimmte Zeile überschreiben ?



## devStorm (17. Januar 2003)

Moin, ich schon wieder. Ähm, also wie mann eine TXT Datei ausliest ist mir inzwischen klar, aber wie überscheibe ich eine bestimmte Zeile ?

Ich habe es mit diesem Code versucht

```
For i = Start To Count - Start + 1
  Line Input #DatNr, ReadLine
    If i = ZeileNr Then
      WriteL = WriteL.WriteLine(Wert)
            WriteL.Close
       Exit For
       Exit Function
       Else
  End If
Next i

Close #DatNr
```
aber leider klapt es nicht. Das es durch eine Schlaufe durchlaufen muss ist mir auch irgendwie klar. Aber wie überschreibe ich eine bestimmte Zeile in der TXT Datei ?

Danke für Eure Hilfe. 

Andrej


----------



## Paranoia (20. Januar 2003)

hey..

wieso schreibst du nicht einfach alle zeilen in nen array... nun musst du nur noch den gewünschten array-eintrag überschreiben und dann alle zeilen wieder ins text-file schreiben!

greetings para


----------



## Aarisch (2. Juli 2003)

Ich find deine Code-version viel zu umständlich :-( 


```
Open "Statistik.txt" For Output As #1
        For i = 0 To lstAusgabe.ListCount - 1
        Print #1, lstAusgabe.List(i)
    Next i
Close #1
```

Damit lädst du den Dateinhalt in eine Listbox.

Jetzt musst du in dieser Listbox nur noch mit *lstAusgabe.ListIndex* die markierte Zeile bestimmen, in ein Array laden, überschreiben, und dann zurück damit in die Listbox.

Danach schreibst du den ListeboxInhalt ganz easy wieder in die datei:

```
Open "Statistik.txt" For Input As #2
        Do While Not EOF(2)
            Line Input #2, zeile
            lstAusgabe.AddItem (zeile)
        Loop
Close #2
```

*easy man!*

Edit:

```
Sorry, ich hab jetzt erst gesehen, 
nachdem ich geantwortet hab, von wann das Posting ist. 
Bitte nicht als Spam bewerten!
```


----------

